# What do Lake Vic Fish like in there tanks??



## calichris (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone have pics of there tank set ups, i have 3 fulu's just want to keep them happy, i just have sand and broken marble tile in my tank, there are 3 hiding spots, what should i put in there to make them happy
thanks


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I would add more hiding spots. I kept fulu's years ago and they were very aggressive with each other. ecspecially with 3, the dominant male will harass the other two unless they have places to hide and rest. What size tank are they in?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Treat most Vics just like you would Malawi Mbuna. Lots of hiding places/separated rock piles with open space between/taller stuff (like fake plants) to break up line of sight and provide get-away opportunities for females or subdoms etc......

You'll need to watch carefully to see how just 3 fish will get along no matter how you aquascape. Do you know the gender of the 3?


----------



## calichris (Oct 15, 2007)

ya all 3 are males in a 50 gallon, they are fine though havent and any problems with them once in a while ill see a nipped fin but thats it


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

first off get some females.. and from what *** noticed with the little experience i have with vics is this. the males like about 12 Sq inches of territory.. and they will harass even females. not to often... but they also do incredibly well with a heavily planted tank with open water for swimming. i had em in with my mbuna and tehy just chilled on top of my rock formations.. (got some of my mbuna doin it now too) but vics r great fish just kinda try and keep it 1m w/ 2-3 females at least. (females for your typical vic's are just colorless ugly buggers so keep that in mind) GL to you man


----------

